
California co. is relocating to Idaho. Half of employees are are moving also - SQL2219
http://www.idahostatesman.com/news/business/article211091644.html
======
SQL2219
Here is their hiring ad:

[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/mnu/d/full-time-
manufacturi...](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/mnu/d/full-time-
manufacturing/6583740686.html)

